# How did they get so OLD!!!!!!!



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2015)

awwwwwww...noooo, they're not allowed to get Old ..


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2015)

That's not all, folks.....


----------



## Kadee (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh Ah  that's means I should take a step closer to the mirror and look with glasses on !! 
Thanks for posting Ken , I'm a big kid I like Disney characters ..just look at my avatar


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2015)

Daffy Duck was always my favorite. He reminded me of a friend in college that I hung around with. For whatever reason, he could never stay out of trouble or sometimes said the wrong thing at the wrong time and he didn't recognize until after he saw the reaction on the faces of the people he was speaking with. Just a real quirky, harmless guy that meant well, but just could never get it together. He later went on to discover and patent a medical device for heart surgery and became very well off. Good for him.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Oh Ah  that's means I should take a step closer to the mirror and look with glasses on !!
> Thanks for posting Ken , I'm a big kid I like Disney characters ..just look at my avatar



I saw your avatar before I posted..


----------



## Kadee (Sep 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I saw your avatar before I posted..View attachment 21206


Ken, My avatar is an actual photo , I have had Micky for about 10 years ,My friend has just recently been over to Disney land and she bought me the Minnie back from DL ..  She wanted me to go with her ....No way ..could/ would  I fly that long to get to the U.S. And back ,I'm a chicken when it comes to flying 2 hours is quite long enough for me ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Ken, My avatar is an actual photo , I have had Micky for about 10 years ,My friend has just recently been over to Disney land and she bought me the Minnie back from DL ..  She wanted me to go with her ....No way ..could/ would  I fly that long to get to the U.S. And back ,I'm a chicken when it comes to flying 2 hours is quite long enough for me ..



...my wife will not fly over ANY body of water!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 9, 2015)

That Elmer and Bugs is so good, I love it.


----------

